# Necktie, Bow Tie or No Tie (ascot need not apply)



## JM (Feb 13, 2010)

Which tie do you wear?


----------



## Bald_Brother (Feb 14, 2010)

Necktie, though my wife is pressing me towards bowtie... and there is just something about them that pulls me in.


----------



## JM (Feb 14, 2010)

"To its devotees the bow tie suggests iconoclasm of an Old World sort, a fusty adherence to a contrarian point of view. The bow tie hints at intellectualism, real or feigned, and sometimes suggests technical acumen, perhaps because it is so hard to tie. Bow ties are worn by magicians, country doctors, lawyers and professors and by people hoping to look like the above. But perhaps most of all, wearing a bow tie is a way of broadcasting an aggressive lack of concern for what other people think." ”

—Warren St John, The New York Times


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 14, 2010)

Necktie.. AKA a noose. 

I have a couple of bows, but my wife HATES them on me. So in taking her into consideration, I refrain. 

(I only wear ties on the Lord's Day though*- jeans and Birkenstocks are the normal attire). 

* Weddings and other more formal events; but this is rare.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 14, 2010)

Honestly, I find it very difficult to take bow ties seriously.


----------



## Bald_Brother (Feb 14, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> Honestly, I find it very difficult to take bow ties seriously.


 
Which is, of course... 


the point.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 14, 2010)

Bald_Brother said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, I find it very difficult to take bow ties seriously.
> ...


 
Huh? Really? I thought certain people considered them stylish or something.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 14, 2010)

Since this issue was raised a couple of years ago on the PB, I have ONLY worn bow ties. My collection of freestyle (tie them yourself) bows numbers 31 (thanks to gifts from friends and family). If you are gonna act like a nerd, you might as well look like a nerd . . . averaging bow ties 5x per week. Of course, my daily dress is a full suit and tie.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 14, 2010)

I wear neckties, bow ties, and these. . .


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Feb 14, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> Necktie.. AKA a noose.


 
I've always found something very perturbing about fashioning something around one's neck as formal attire.


----------



## Philip (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a collection of about ten bowties and twenty neckties. A bow can be taken seriously if you can really pull it off. Jimmy Stewart, FDR, Winston Churchill, and Humphrey Bogart are witnesses


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 14, 2010)

I love wearing suits and ties.


----------



## jambo (Feb 14, 2010)

Unless its a funeral, wedding or job interview I never wear a tie. The last tie I got had to be returned to the shop as it was too tight.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 14, 2010)

I wear neckties usually, bow ties occasionally. (The army dress uniform calls for a bow tie, and almost EVERYONE uses a clipon. Not me. I tie my own. It looks so much more classy!)


----------



## nicnap (Feb 14, 2010)

I like a bow tie, and so does my wife...so, bow tie it is. I do wear regular neckties some, but I wear a bow tie most often.


----------



## Philip (Feb 14, 2010)

solascriptura said:


> Not me. I tie my own. It looks so much more classy!


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 15, 2010)

I don't wear ties. I have always hated them since being a wee one. I find buttons sufficient to close my shirt. Those who look down on me, I refer to James 2.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 15, 2010)

I haven't worn a tie since I was a Brownie Girl Scout -- grin! Opps, now that I think about it, my dress uniform had a floppy bow tie when I worked for a natural resource agency. Still, I don't think I'm your "target" audience .....


----------



## SRoper (Feb 15, 2010)

SolaScriptura said:


> I wear neckties usually, bow ties occasionally. (The army dress uniform calls for a bow tie, and almost EVERYONE uses a clipon. Not me. I tie my own. It looks so much more classy!)


 
My fiancee once asked if I wear a regular or clip-on necktie. I answered that I wear a regular necktie, and apparently my tone of voice indicated "of course. Why would you even ask that?" I explained that asking if I wear a clip-on is like asking if I wear velcro shoes. She then responded that almost everyone in the Air Foce wears clip-on ties. Is it for safety reasons? I guess it makes uniform inspections easier.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Feb 15, 2010)

How about both? Bow ties are nice.


----------



## Philip (Feb 15, 2010)

> She then responded that almost everyone in the Air Foce wears clip-on ties. Is it for safety reasons? I guess it makes uniform inspections easier.



Pretty much: the only reason to wear a clip-on is as part of a uniform or a performance. In security or military settings, a clip-on is safer because then no one can strangle you with your tie. Of course, for a formal event, this would be irrelevant. 

Musical/theatrical performance is another area where clip-ons are acceptable. In a play, this may be for costume changes. In music (at least for violins/violas) it's because a self-tie would be messed up by the instrument.


----------



## coramdeo (Feb 15, 2010)

There was a time when I felt naked with out a suit and necktie. Now that I sell tee shirts, I only where them on Sunday.


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 16, 2010)

Neck tie with a Windsor knot.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 16, 2010)

Full or Half? 

I use the whole spectrum of knots with a necktie depending upon the cut of the collar and the width of the tie.


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 16, 2010)

P. F. Pugh said:


> > She then responded that almost everyone in the Air Foce wears clip-on ties. Is it for safety reasons? I guess it makes uniform inspections easier.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much: the only reason to wear a clip-on is as part of a uniform or a performance. In security or military settings, a clip-on is safer because then no one can strangle you with your tie. Of course, for a formal event, this would be irrelevant.


 
Not necessarily. What if your girlfriend/fiance/spouse trips in her high heels and grabs your tie to steady herself? It seems safer to wear a clip on, which would come off in her hands, and let her fall to the ground than be strangled as she rights herself. The strangling consideration makes sense, but I initially thought maybe clip ons were standard in uniforms so that they could put them on more quickly in a surprise attack.

I wore a very long, fat necktie for a dress up day in the second grade (my last year of conventional schooling). My mom came on her lunch hour and tied it for me. It's my favorite memory of school, besides making a clay pig.


----------



## Skyler (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't wear a tie. If I did it would be a clip-on, for the above reasons. 

Ties are not in fashion at our church. They're a sign of pride and/or adornment.


----------



## Philip (Feb 16, 2010)

> Not necessarily. What if your girlfriend/fiance/spouse trips in her high heels and grabs your tie to steady herself? It seems safer to wear a clip on, which would come off in her hands, and let her fall to the ground than be strangled as she rights herself.



If she trips in her heels a) my tie will most likely not be the first thing she grabs b) I'm fairly certain that I'd have the reflexes to catch her in a chivalrous manner.

For neckties, I'm a fan of the St. Andrew knot, though I usually use the Half Windsor for simplicity.


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 16, 2010)

jambo said:


> Unless its a funeral, wedding or job interview I never wear a tie. The last tie I got had to be returned to the shop as it was too tight.


 
Isn't such tightness evidence of a problem with the tie-er and not the tie?


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 16, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Full or Half?
> 
> I use the whole spectrum of knots with a necktie depending upon the cut of the collar and the width of the tie.


 
I use a full. It's the one my dad taught me how to tie (as I've taught my sons), but I want to learn how to tie other knots as well.


----------



## jambo (Feb 16, 2010)

toddpedlar said:


> jambo said:
> 
> 
> > Unless its a funeral, wedding or job interview I never wear a tie. The last tie I got had to be returned to the shop as it was too tight.
> ...


 
Forgive my sense of humour-this was just a joke.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 16, 2010)

Theogenes said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Full or Half?
> ...


 

Here is a web page that has videos to show you how to tie the four most common knots: The Full Windsor, the Half Windsor (which many mistakenly think is a full), the Four in Hand, and the Shelby.

4 Tie Knots: How to Tie a Tie | The Art of Manliness


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 16, 2010)

P. F. Pugh said:


> If she trips in her heels a) my tie will most likely not be the first thing she grabs b) I'm fairly certain that I'd have the reflexes to catch her in a chivalrous manner.



Well there's no arguing with people with good reflexes. The only thing I've managed to catch reflexively is a cold.

I still think it could happen though, and applaud Jonathan for his safety consciousness in wearing clip-ons. May he be rewarded with a bevy of dates who sprain their ankles clutching at his tie as they stumble.


----------



## Adam's Eve (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh... oops... it's my hubby that wears the bowtie.... not me


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 16, 2010)

SRoper said:


> My fiancee once asked if I wear a regular or clip-on necktie. I answered that I wear a regular necktie, and apparently my tone of voice indicated "of course. Why would you even ask that?" I explained that asking if I wear a clip-on is like asking if I wear velcro shoes. She then responded that almost everyone in the Air Foce wears clip-on ties. Is it for safety reasons? I guess it makes uniform inspections easier.


 
Ties are only worn in dress uniforms. While I mean no disrespect to my fellow servicemembers, the bottom line is that the demographic from which many of them come is such that they would never ever employ the use of a tie. So they don't really know how to tie them. It is a symptom of the lower classes to mock and ridicule classiness, so they don't have much use for bothering to retain a good working knowledge of how to tie one on.


----------



## yeutter (Feb 17, 2010)

I voted other. I used to be exclusively bow tie; then I got accused of being a lawyer based on my tie. I now usually wear a long tie or no tie. If I am sans tie I carry a bow tie in my pocket in case a tie is appropriate.

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:51 AM ----------




SolaScriptura said:


> Ties are only worn in dress uniforms. While I mean no disrespect to my fellow servicemembers, the bottom line is that the demographic from which many of them come is such that they would never ever employ the use of a tie. So they don't really know how to tie them. It is a symptom of the lower classes to mock and ridicule classiness, so they don't have much use for bothering to retain a good working knowledge of how to tie one on.


Even when I was active duty in the Army many enlisted soldiers did not know how to tie a tie. Many times I have tied most of the ties for members of my squad.
For formal occasions a bow tie is worn with the Army Dress Blues. In my experience, when wearing the Dress Blues wearing anything but a clip on is frowned upon.


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 17, 2010)

Lawrence, great site, BTW!


----------



## reformedminister (Feb 17, 2010)

I am a painting contractor during the week, so I wear no tie. However, on the Lord's Day I wear a suit and necktie underneath a Geneva gown (Actually I take the jacket off until after the service: too hot underneath the gown). I like bowties but only have one, which I haven't worn in years. My wife hates them, so to respect her wishes, I too refrain from wearing them.


----------



## dudley (Feb 18, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> Honestly, I find it very difficult to take bow ties seriously.


I agree and I think the last time I wore a bow tie was in the 1970's!


----------



## johnbugay (Feb 18, 2010)

I like the way I look in my avatar photo -- it was at a Christmas party, and we were all asked to dress up. Other than that, I almost never wear a tie. Although, I need to get my driver's license photo taken in the near future, and I'm thinking strongly of putting on a coat and tie for that one, too.


----------



## JM (Feb 18, 2010)

Where should I shop for inexpensive bow ties?


----------



## Philip (Feb 18, 2010)

JM said:


> Where should I shop for inexpensive bow ties?


 
thetiebar.com has bow ties for fifteen bucks apiece and very good quality. Also find The Cordial Churchman, an ARP associate minister's wife who makes handmade bow ties for twenty-three dollars. You can also try ebay for brand name bow ties.


----------



## Staphlobob (Feb 18, 2010)

As a Lutheran I wore a "Roman Collar" for years. When I became Presbyterian I wore a tie for a short while, but gave it up. I love having nothing about my neck.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 18, 2010)

> Where should I shop for inexpensive bow ties?



Salvation Army.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 18, 2010)

If we call it a cravat, is it still an ascot?


----------



## Philip (Feb 18, 2010)

It's an ascot if you wear it under the shirt. If you wear it over the shirt with a waistcoat, it's a cravat (it's just that few wear those anymore except to weddings).


----------



## JM (Feb 18, 2010)

kvanlaan said:


> > Where should I shop for inexpensive bow ties?
> 
> 
> 
> Salvation Army.


 
That's where I started but was told they hardly get them and they sell fast.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Feb 18, 2010)

You are always my "target" (except at the shooting range  ).



jwithnell said:


> I haven't worn a tie since I was a Brownie Girl Scout -- grin! Opps, now that I think about it, my dress uniform had a floppy bow tie when I worked for a natural resource agency. Still, I don't think I'm your "target" audience .....




---------- Post added at 10:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 PM ----------




coramdeo said:


> There was a time when I felt naked with out a suit and necktie. Now that I sell tee shirts, I only where them on Sunday.


 
You only wear tee shirts on Sunday?


----------



## Christusregnat (Feb 19, 2010)

Generally, I wear a neck tie to work and church.

Occasionally, I don the bow tie to either.

When I go to bed, I wear no tie.

When I teach 19th Century dancing, I wear a cravat. Sink meh...


----------



## Iakobos_1071 (Feb 19, 2010)

I just bought my first Bow-Tie. I have been wanting one for a while now. I have traditionally wore the same neck ties for the last 13 years, so i figured it was time for something new.

However I will admit.. cravats look awesome


----------



## JM (Feb 19, 2010)

Iakobos_1071 said:


> I just bought my first Bow-Tie. I have been wanting one for a while now. I have traditionally wore the same neck ties for the last 13 years, so i figured it was time for something new.
> 
> However I will admit.. cravats look awesome



I'm going to order mine tonight, a brown Tartan plaid.


----------



## ZackF (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't wear a bow-tie but I've considered trying them out. 

A quick bit of advice for those that are dressing up regularly and would like to but are afraid of the costs. Over the past several months I've been dressing up more for church, work and elsewhere. I tend to work and behave better when I do. If you are interested in dressing up your wardrobe, for ties or anything, without breaking the bank then you must frequent thrift stores. I have dozens of ties because I've bought them second hand for a little as a dime. Average is about seventy-five cents. It's been a long time since I've seen a bow tie at one though. Yesterday during my lunch break I dropped off some clothes for donation and couldn't help myself from a quick look around. I nabbed a woolen sports coat that fits perfectly. Perfect condition too. $5.48!!


----------



## JM (Feb 20, 2010)

KS_Presby said:


> I don't wear a bow-tie but I've considered trying them out.
> 
> A quick bit of advice for those that are dress up regularly and would like to but are afraid of the costs. Over the past several months I've been dressing up more for church, work and elsewhere. I tend to work and behave better when I do. If you are interested in dressing up your wardrobe, for ties or anything, without breaking the bank then you must frequent thrift stores. I have dozens of ties because I've bought them second hand for a little as a dime. Average is about seventy-five cents. It's been a long time since I've seen a bow tie at one though. Yesterday during my lunch break I dropped off some clothes for donation and couldn't help myself from a quick look around. I nabbed a woolen sports coat that fits perfectly. Perfect condition too. $5.48!!


 
That's the idea...but go to the thrift stores during their 1/2 off sale, save even more.


----------



## ZackF (Feb 21, 2010)

JM said:


> KS_Presby said:
> 
> 
> > I don't wear a bow-tie but I've considered trying them out.
> ...


 
Exactly. Some thrift stores are higher than others. Salvation Army is normally higher than Goodwill or DAV. However, SA sometimes has sales where you pay $10 for a paper sack and get as many cloths as you can stuff in it.


----------



## Philip (Feb 21, 2010)

I am a fairly regular thrift shopper and have picked up some great deals--mostly in the area of sport coats and suits (Brooks herringbone sportcoat: three bucks). Generally, I find that the higher-priced thrift stores tend to have better selection and organization, as well as better brand names. If there is a Junior League thrift store in your area, it will probably have higher prices on its merchandise, but also better quality. I don't mind paying ten bucks for a used tie if it's a Brooks Brothers or J. Press.

The best source for cheap used bow ties, In my humble opinion, is ebay. You'll end up paying a bit more, but I have only once found a real bow tie (as opposed to pre-tied or clip-on) at the thrift store--and it had been stocked the previous evening.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 6, 2010)

P. F. Pugh said:


> I am a fairly regular thrift shopper and have picked up some great deals--mostly in the area of sport coats and suits (Brooks herringbone sportcoat: three bucks). Generally, I find that the higher-priced thrift stores tend to have better selection and organization, as well as better brand names. If there is a Junior League thrift store in your area, it will probably have higher prices on its merchandise, but also better quality. I don't mind paying ten bucks for a used tie if it's a Brooks Brothers or J. Press.
> 
> The best source for cheap used bow ties, In my humble opinion, is ebay. You'll end up paying a bit more, but I have only once found a real bow tie (as opposed to pre-tied or clip-on) at the thrift store--and it had been stocked the previous evening.


 
I had to come back here to brag. Just picked up a beautiful Land's End for $0.95 yesterday at a DAV thrift.


----------



## JM (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice work.

I paid around $30 for two bow ties from Silk Solutions.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 6, 2010)

JM said:


> Nice work.
> 
> I paid around $30 for two bow ties from Silk Solutions.


 
I have not been able to pull the trigger on the bow tie yet. Except for my pea coat, I don't have any double-breasted jacks or three piece suits. A bow tie is going to leave a lot of shirt on a guy my size. I keep my eye open for sweater vests but they are hard to find in decent shape in my size.

Since I've more or less decided that jackets and ties are going to be my daily dress (working towards the wardrobe that support that), I will probably try one before too long. I don't think I want to be a permanent bow tie guy even if they look good.


----------



## JM (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, I gathered the courage to wear a bow tie yesterday to church and had, overall, positive feedback. I plan to order a couple more this week from Silk Solutions on Amazon.


----------



## sdesocio (Mar 29, 2010)

I wear a neck tie but not very often--not a cultural norm in our context.


----------



## MarieP (Mar 30, 2010)

Why isn't "necklace" an option? 

Or is that too Lutheran for you Reformed men?


----------



## chbrooking (Mar 30, 2010)

no tie ... by conviction


----------



## ZackF (Apr 4, 2010)

JM said:


> Ok, I gathered the courage to wear a bow tie yesterday to church and had, overall, positive feedback. I plan to order a couple more this week from Silk Solutions on Amazon.


 
After I get back from vacation later this month, I think I am going to do it. My wife and I were browsing through Brooks Brothers the other day and I saw a bow tie (Ivy League stripes) that I had to have. Paying retail for BB clothes is too much for me these days so I plan on ordering one through ebay soon. I have a few three button odd jackets that I think it would go great with.


----------



## JM (Apr 4, 2010)

Link!


----------



## timmopussycat (Apr 5, 2010)

As a young student trombonist, I quickly discovered my neck swelled when I played. The condition led to a strong antipathy to ties. I will wear a necktie to a funeral or wedding, and a clip on bow tie when playing an orchestral concert, but that's it.
BTW how many others here knew that wearing ties began in days before daily baths as a means of keeping a man's body odor to himself?


----------



## Philip (Apr 5, 2010)

> BTW how many others here knew that wearing ties began in days before daily baths as a means of keeping a man's body odor to himself?



Never heard that one before. The history I always heard was that it began with a group of Croatian mercenaries during the Thirty Years War whose neckscarves (for warmth) caught the attention of the French officer corps and soon became fashionable in Paris. Most menswear is military in origin.


----------

